# Bodybuilding.gr Area > Bodybuilding.gr Events >  Συναντηση μελων στο  2ημερο 27-28/11,Κυπελλο IFBB+Mr Οδυσσεια WABBA 2010

## giannis64

ανοιγω αυτο το θεμα για να δουμε ποιοι θα μπορεσουν τελικα να παρεβρεθουν σε αυτον τον αγωνα!!

εγω μαλλων κατα 90% θα ειμαι εκει!!

----------


## savage

και γω λογικα εκει θα ειμαι

----------


## NASSER

Γιαννη καλο θα ηταν να αλλαξεις τον τιτλο και να αναφερεσαι σε ολους τους αγωνες αυτης της σεζον.
Φυσικα δεν εχουν ακομα ολες τι ημερομηνιες αλλα καλο ειναι να εχουμε δηλωση ενδιαφεροντως .

----------


## giannis64

το έχω υπόψη μου νασσερ αλλά περιμένω να ανακοινωθούν και οι άλλοι αγώνες, και στην πορεία αλλάζουμε και τον τίτλο!!

----------


## Polyneikos

Φυσικα και εγω θα ειμαι εκει,θα προσπαθησουμε να κανονισουμε κατη ετσι ώστε να γνωριστουμε και με τα νεοτερα μελη,θα ειναι μια καλη ευκαιρια.

----------


## Devil Randime

Αυτο ηταν που γινεται σε καποιο ξενοδοχειο της Αθηνας ή κάνω λάθος??...

----------


## Polyneikos

Ναι,στο Novotel,στην Μιχαηλ Βοδα 2.

----------


## Devil Randime

> Ναι,στο Novotel,στην Μιχαηλ Βοδα 2.


Α ΟΚ τότε!
Ε και γω εκει θα ειμαι εννοείται αν δε δουλευω!  :08. Toast:

----------


## just chris

ok μεσα ειμαι αρκει να εχω παρεα,αιγαλεω περιστερι χαιδαρι η εστω εκει κοντα κανεις;;;

----------


## Devil Randime

> ok μεσα ειμαι αρκει να εχω παρεα,αιγαλεω περιστερι χαιδαρι η εστω εκει κοντα κανεις;;;


Απο Περιστερι νομιζω ειναι ο ngk. Γιατι δε λες σε αυτον μηπως θελει να πατε μαζί?

----------


## manos_

εκτος απροοπτου μεσα.

----------


## just chris

φυσικα κ αν γουσταρει ο ngk,παμε μαζι.μεσα ειμαι! αλλα μεχρι τις 28 \11.... εχουμε ρε παιδια!

----------


## Devil Randime

Μας βλεπω να μαζευόματε πολλά ατομα απο το φόρουμ! Ετσι ετσι  :01. Wink:   :03. Thumb up:

----------


## giannis64

καλα δεν επιτρεπετε να ερθουμε εμεις απο καβαλα η θεσσαλονικη και εσεις απο αθηνανα μην ειστε εκει!!!

τι θα πει αν εχω παρεα???

θα βρεις παρεα εκει!!!

----------


## Polyneikos

Παιδα όσοι ειναι να ερθουν στον αγωνα της *Wabba ,28 Νοεμβριου,* καλο θα είναι να το ανακοινωσουμε εδω καθως προσπαθουμε να ετοιμασουμε μια συναντηση για το προηγουμενο βραδυ του Σαββατου για καποιο φαγητο και γνωριμια μεταξύ μας.
Επίσης επιδιωξη μας είναι να δοθουν καποια εισητηρια δωρεαν σε καποιους,θα δουμε με ποιο τροπο θα γίνει η επιλογη,για τους τελικους το βραδυ..
Υπενθυμιζω ότι στα προκριματικα το πρωι το εισητηριο είναι 10 ευρω και το βραδυ 15,οπότε θα δωσουμε την ευκαιρια σε καποια μελη που θελησουν να παρακολουθησουν τον αγωνα δωρεαν το βραδυ

----------


## giannis64

> Εγω?  Ο Κωστας με εβαλε να χτυπαω τηλεφωνα και πορτες 
> Και εξαιτιας σου ξυπνησα και αγνωστο κοσμο που απο τον υπνο ελεγες αλλα νουμερα πορτας...


 
ηταν τουλαχιστον καλος ο κοσμος που ξυπνησες??? :08. Turtle:

----------


## NASSER

> ηταν τουλαχιστον καλος ο κοσμος που ξυπνησες???


Ποιος ρωτησε μια γυναικεια φωνη πισω απο την πορτα... ο Γιαννης δεν ειναι λεω...
ξανατηλεφωναω μπας και ειχες παρεα μαζι σου και δεν ημουν ενημερωμενος.... και τοτε καταλαβα πως εκανα γκάφα ...  :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## marvin

> η αλήθεια είναι ότι γνωρίστηκα με αρκετά παιδιά, ιδικά εμείς που ήμαστε από μακριά. έτσι σχηματίστηκε και μια εικόνα για ορισμένα άτομα με τα οποία είχαμε απλά μια γνωριμία από έναν γραπτό λόγο.
> θα ήθελα απλά να αναφέρω πως περίμενα πιο μεγάλη συμμετοχή από κάποια μέλη τα οποία διαμένουν κοντά στις περιοχές όπου έγιναν οι αγώνες
> 
> τέλος πάντων.. περάσαμε καλά, γελάσαμε, και άξιζε η όποια ταλαιπωρία. 
> 
> ΥΓ. νασσερ και κωστα σας την φιλαω που συνεχώς μου κάνατε εγερτήριο...


Προσωπικα θα μιλησω  και θα πω οτι εχεις χιλια δικια.Το ανεφερα και στο λογκ μου.
Νιωθω ασχημα που δεν καταφερα να ερθω οταν εσεις κανατε τοσα χιλιομετρα για να ειστε εκει.Δυστυχως επρεπε να επιλεξω αναμεσα στο αγωνιστικο προγραμμα των παιδιων μου και στη συναντηση.Ελπιζω να κριθω με επειικια!!!

----------


## NASSER

> Προσωπικα θα μιλησω  και θα πω οτι εχεις χιλια δικια.Το ανεφερα και στο λογκ μου.
> Νιωθω ασχημα που δεν καταφερα να ερθω οταν εσεις κανατε τοσα χιλιομετρα για να ειστε εκει.Δυστυχως επρεπε να επιλεξω αναμεσα στο αγωνιστικο προγραμμα των παιδιων μου και στη συναντηση.Ελπιζω να κριθω με επειικια!!!


Δικαιολογημενη.-

----------


## Muscleboss

Παιδια εγω που λογω τροχαίου απροόπτου δεν μπορεσα να παρεβρεθω, περιμένω φωτογραφίες από τη συνάντηση  :01. Mr. Green: 

ΜΒ

----------


## giannis64

> Προσωπικα θα μιλησω και θα πω οτι εχεις χιλια δικια.Το ανεφερα και στο λογκ μου.
> Νιωθω ασχημα που δεν καταφερα να ερθω οταν εσεις κανατε τοσα χιλιομετρα για να ειστε εκει.Δυστυχως επρεπε να επιλεξω αναμεσα στο αγωνιστικο προγραμμα των παιδιων μου και στη συναντηση.Ελπιζω να κριθω με επειικια!!!





> Δικαιολογημενη.-


+1 :03. Thumb up:  οντος δικαιολογημενη... :01. Wink: 




> Παιδια εγω που λογω τροχαίου απροόπτου δεν μπορεσα να παρεβρεθω, περιμένω φωτογραφίες από τη συνάντηση 
> 
> ΜΒ


εσύ θα κριθείς με επιείκεια... :08. Turtle: 

και πάλι περαστικά Πάνο... :08. Toast:

----------


## Polyneikos

Ο Γιαννης τα λεει αυτα γιατι καποια δεν ήρθε να τον περιμενει στο αεροδρομιο...
Η΄ μήπως ήρθε και δεν μας το είπε ο Γιαννης; :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:

----------


## Polyneikos

> Ποιος ρωτησε μια γυναικεια φωνη πισω απο την πορτα... ο Γιαννης δεν ειναι λεω...
> ξανατηλεφωναω μπας και ειχες παρεα μαζι σου και δεν ημουν ενημερωμενος.... και τοτε καταλαβα πως εκανα γκάφα ...


 :01. Unsure:  :01. Unsure:

----------


## giannis64

εγω οτι γινετε και ακουγετε το λεω..

 :02. Chinese:  :02. Clown2:  :02. Clown2:  :01. Unsure:  :01. Unsure:

----------


## Polyneikos

Γιαννη μην ανησυχεις,ότι γίνεται ή ότι δεν γίνεται,μαθαίνεται.... :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:  :08. Toast:  :08. Toast:

----------


## marvin

> +1 οντος δικαιολογημενη...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> και πάλι περαστικά Πάνο...


 :08. Turtle:  :08. Turtle:  ουφ μου εφυγε ενα βαρος..... :08. Turtle:  :08. Turtle:  :08. Turtle: 

Περαστικα Πανο ελπιζω να μην ηταν κατι σοβαρο!!!!

----------


## Polyneikos

Μαρβιν ολα καλα με τον Πανο,κατι επιπολαιο ήταν,αλλα αρκετο για να μην του επιτρεψει να ταξιδεψει.....

----------


## giannis64

φωτο των παπαρατσι, απο 4 μελη του φορουμ μας...








*και μια σε σταση καρατε*

----------


## Eddie

Πωωωωωωω ο διονυσης ξεχωριζει!!!!!!!!!Ευγε αδερφε!!!!!!!

Διπλα πρεπει να ναι ο ραμπο κι απο κατω με την ασπρη ο κωστας.

Οι αλλοι ποιοι ειναι??

----------


## beefmeup

ωχ,αρχισαμε τα παπαρατσιλικια.. :01. Mr. Green: 

η μαρια,ειναι κατω που μιλαγαμε για την αεροβικη εκεινη την ωρα :01. Mr. Green:  :01. Mr. Green:  :01. Mr. Green: ,κ διπλα απτον ραμπο ειναι ο veteran(δεν θυμαμαι τον αριθμο :01. Razz: 
)..

----------


## giannis64

antrikos.. :01. Wink:

----------


## beefmeup

> antrikos..


 :03. Thumb up: 

 εγραψα κ 2 ακομα πιο πισω γιαννη.. :08. Turtle:

----------


## giannis64

> η φανελα με το νο.11 μας ενδιαφερει..
> 
> 
> 
> ξεχασες τον μενιο,κ την μπεμπα..


 
 :03. Thumb up:

----------


## Eddie

> η φανελα με το νο.11 μας ενδιαφερει..
> 
> 
> 
> ξεχασες τον μενιο,κ την μπεμπα..


Πλακα κανεις!!!!!!!!! :02. Shock: 

Προλαβαινω να ρθω η το διαλυσατε? :08. Turtle:

----------


## Qlim4X

την μπεμπα που την ειδατε?

----------


## beefmeup

^^^
γιαννη πες του ρε.. :01. Wink:

----------


## giannis64

ηταν μαζι μου απο το αεροδρομιο ακομα. την ειχα prive   :08. Turtle:

----------


## beefmeup

> ηταν μαζι μου απο το αεροδρομιο ακομα. την ειχα prive


 :03. Thumb up: 
 :01. Wink: 
 :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## Polyneikos

> η φανελα με το νο.11 μας ενδιαφερει..
> 
> 
> 
> *Αντε καλα* 
> 
> 
> ξεχασες τον μενιο,κ την μπεμπα..


Ok




> antrikos..


 
Ok

----------


## Polyneikos

Λίγες ακόμα φωτογραφίες 

Νασσερ - Πανος (veteran 29)

----------


## nicksigalas

Ενα μεγαλο ευχαριστω σε ολα τα παιδια του foroum που ηρθαν στον αγωνα και ενα μεγαλο συγνωμη που δεν ανακοινωσα το foroum στον αγωνα αλλα παιδια σας μηλαω ειλικρινα με τρελανανε με τα χαρτακια και με τις διορθοσης συνεχεια ' Δεν παιζει ρολο ομως ξερετε ποσο σας αγαπαω ολους :02. Welcome:  :02. Welcome:  :02. Welcome:  :02. Welcome:

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

> Ενα μεγαλο ευχαριστω σε ολα τα παιδια του foroum που ηρθαν στον αγωνα και ενα μεγαλο συγνωμη που δεν ανακοινωσα το foroum στον αγωνα αλλα παιδια σας μηλαω ειλικρινα με τρελανανε με τα χαρτακια και με τις διορθοσης συνεχεια ' Δεν παιζει ρολο ομως ξερετε ποσο σας αγαπαω ολους



γειά σου ρε νικο δεν είμαστε παρεξηγιάρηδες αν και ξέρουμε οτι δεν μας χωνεύεις  :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:  και μείς σ αγαπάμε και χαιρόμαστε όταν σε βλέπουμε  :08. Toast:  :08. Toast:

----------


## Polyneikos

Νικο να είσαι καλα και δεν πειραζει,ο Ηλίας λίγο στεναχωρηθηκε και αρχιζε να αναζητα παρηγορια στις αγκαλιες κοριτσιων  :08. Toast:  :08. Toast:

----------


## nicksigalas

Το καταλαβα Κωστα μου αργα. Μεχρι να καταλαβω τι εγινε αυτος ειχε τρυπωσει σε αγκαλια,σας εχω πει να τον προσεχετε οταν κατεβαινει Αθηνα, γινεται επικινδυνος :01. Razz:

----------

